# Muay Thai movies.



## alphacat

Hey,

The only Muay Thai movie i got to see was Kickboxer 1, which Van Damme starred in.

I'm looking for any Muay Thai movies, whether documentaries or the usual kind.

Do you guys have any recommendations on such movies which you can watch online?
(I have never seen any Muay Thai movies in the nearby DVD stores). 

Thanks.​


----------



## Akira

Ong Bak & Ong Bak 2

Theres a good documentary on youtube called Lumpinee & Rajadamnern Champions Training -


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist

Chocolate

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chocolate_(2008_film)


----------



## blackdiamondcobra

Born for the fight: the art of muay thai, is an older documentary, but one of the best on muay thai.


----------



## Rob2109

lmao at Kickboxer! Didn't Van Damn choreograph all the fights anyway?
+1 for Ong Bak and Ong Bak 2 aka Warrior King with Tony Jaa. try the film "Beautiful Fighter" about a transvestite Thai Boxer or The Contender Asia that has a few decent Thai fighters in it and includes John Wayne Parr! There's a documentary about an Irish guy who goes over to train called Fight Or Flight that's won quite a few awards: http://www.fightorflight.tv/

For a quick fix try youtubing "Orono" "Buakaw" or "Lumphinee" There'll be loads of vids for you to watch on any of those.


----------



## Akira

Rob2109 said:


> lmao at Kickboxer! Didn't Van Damn choreograph all the fights anyway?


 
LOL Probably... he certainly loved busting out dance moves..


----------



## Tez3

Rob2109 said:


> lmao at Kickboxer! Didn't Van Damn choreograph all the fights anyway?
> +1 for Ong Bak and Ong Bak 2 aka Warrior King with Tony Jaa. try the film "*Beautiful Fighter" about a transvestite Thai Boxer* or The Contender Asia that has a few decent Thai fighters in it and includes John Wayne Parr! There's a documentary about an Irish guy who goes over to train called Fight Or Flight that's won quite a few awards: http://www.fightorflight.tv/
> 
> For a quick fix try youtubing "Orono" "Buakaw" or "Lumphinee" There'll be loads of vids for you to watch on any of those.


 
She/he was training at Fairtex the same time as a couple of our fighters a couple of years ago. Our lads thought the accomodation was mixed when they saw all these thongs (knickers for the Aussies not flip flops) on the washing line and then thought they'd struck lucky when they saw the girl in the room next door ! Quite a shock for them though rofl.


----------



## -steve-

The movie rob mentioned, Beautiful Fighter only its actually called beautiful boxer. Awesome movie man, i know it sounds a bit strange but its based on a true story. Fact is often stranger that fiction as they say. Yeah I really liked it though it had good muay thai scenes and it was a good drama.


----------



## Knives

Akira said:


> Ong Bak & Ong Bak 2


I second Ong Bak & Ong Bak 2, both are extremely good movies.  Ong Bak 2 you can only get in subtitles though.

Ong Bak 3 is in production too.


----------



## Wagonmancer

The documentary feature film _Fight or Flight_ starring Peter J McCarthy and also Andy Tompson of Lanna Muay Thai, based on an epic journey into Thailand's ring fighting circuit. Fight or Flight has won "Best Foreign Documentary" at the Long Island Film Festival. Also "Best Documentary" at festivals in Hamburg, Toronto and TVIFF in California. The official website is http://www.fightorflight.tv
In 2004, Muay Thai boxer Asanee Suwan was named best actor at the Thailand National Film Association Awards for his portrayal of Parinya Charoenphol in _Beautiful Boxer_. The movie tells the true-life story of a man who masters Muay Thai in order to realize his dream of becoming a woman.
The 1971 Shaw Brothers Studio film, _Duel of Fists_, is set in Bangkok's Lumpinee Boxing Stadium and stars Ti Lung as a Muay Thai boxer who is the long-lost brother of a Hong Kong martial artist, portrayed by David Chiang.
Recently the films _Ong-Bak_, _The Protector_ and _Born to Fight_ helped to popularize Muay Thai. _Ong-Bak_ demonstrates some techniques of Muay Boran and _Tom-Yum-Goong_ illustrates the fighting style of the Thai Royal Bodyguards (Jaturongkabaht, circa 14001700s): Muay Koshasan (Elephant Boxing style). Muay Koshasan is also known as Muay Chang Tumlai Roang (Smashing Elephant Boxing style) in that it emphasizes a lot of throwing, crushing, and breaking of joints and limbs.
The film _Chok Dee_ starring Dida Diafat who plays himself in this semi-fictional story of his life. The film covers a lot of the training filmed in the Muay Thai camps of Bangkok.
The film _Kickboxer_ starring Jean Claude van Damme is about a young fighter who learns Muay Thai to avenge his brother, who was paralyzed by the current champion/thug.
The 1988 movie Bloodsport features Paulo Tocha as a Muay Thai fighter named "Paco".
The 2002 American film The Third Society features J.A. Steel as a LAPD Detective who uses Muay Thai to fight the kidnappers of her sister and murders of her mother. J.A. Steel trained in Thailand and was featured in _Martial Arts Legends_ magazine for her Muay Thai skills as a rare female fighter.[4]
From wiki, movie section under Muay Thai


----------



## K831

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Chocolate
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chocolate_(2008_film)


 
Honestly, I realy enjoyed this one. If I'm not mistaked though, the actress in the film is a TKD stylist.


----------

